# Regulator for calcium reactor



## Ced (Sep 2, 2013)

I purchased a calcium reactor and a kamoer fx-stp pump. I’m trying to choose a dual stage regulator. I looked at the carbondoser, but I’d have to order from the states...~$600.

Was thinking that there got to be other options here in Canada. I almost bought the basic Milwaukee MA957 but I’m hesitant on its consistency of bubbles especially as the co2gets near empty and huskily of needle.

Thoughts?

Suggestions? I want the reactor to be as low maintenance as possible 

Thanks for your feedback ahead of time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Dual stage regs are going to be expensive anyway. Even if you DIY, the core DS reg will still run you in the $275-400 range depending if you want brass, nickle plated or SS.

Personally I wouldn't worry about end of tank dump for a CaRx and a single stage reg is fine. Milwaukee needle valves are crap and a DIY single stage reg with a Clippard or Swagelok NV shouldn't cost more than $300 all in.


----------

